# Kershaw Penguin Eight 20



## rob91 (Jun 20, 2008)

http://licm.org.uk/livingImage/Kershaw-penguin.html

I just came across one of these, though it didn't come with a shutter release (rod?) as you can see in the picture. Anyone familiar with fixing these, or how difficult it might be to add one myself? Thanks.


----------



## rob91 (Jun 20, 2008)

I also wonder if maybe I'm missing the shutter. On the pic below there is one red button thingy, mine has two on each side, so maybe it is a slightly different model? I also can't figure out what those two red things do...

http://images.suite101.com/332895_com_img_0096kershawpenquin.jpg


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 21, 2008)

The one to the right, as you look at the picture, could be the aperture control. You can adjust the aperture by moving it around the shutter. The other one could be the shutter speed? I am not very familiar w/the British cameras but I'm guessing the above.

They're pretty easy to fix in general. You have to see if bellows are light tight, shutter works (the metal rod/plunger should be the shutter release).


----------



## rob91 (Jun 21, 2008)

The problem is mine doesn't have the "plunger" to release the shutter, and I'll be damned if I can even tell where I would put a replacement rod in.


----------



## compur (Jun 22, 2008)

It may only have a socket for a cable release.


----------

